# TRC DX Contest

## LZ1ONK

*Thracian Rose Club DX Contest* 
1  2011 12:00 UTC.... 2  2011 12:00 UTC

http://www.trcdx.org/html_ham/english/contest.html

       !                         

_________________
73! 
/LZ1ONK
TRC #032-Bulgaria

----------


## LZ1ONK

*Thracian Rose Club DX Contest*

 *TRC DX Contes*t - *5  2013 12:00 UTC.... 6  2013 12:00 UTC*

http://www.trcdx.org/trcdxc/

      !

----------


## UY9IL

TR4W  ?  N1MM   .

----------


## RN6MA

.
 ,         .
       LZ1YE.
 ! 73!

----------

